# Installieren - ohne Ahnung (gelöst)

## teaser

von gentoo.

-----

Wieso ist es ( für mich ) eigentlich so schwierig, das Ding auf Platte zu bringen ?

Ja, genau. 

Gleich die 3. Zeile im Tutorial empfiehlt, lesen sie während der Installation die Anleitung.

Ein Stück weiter, ....benutzen Sie den Text-Installer.

Für so'n KrimsKrams, wie Festplatte vorbereiten und sowas, brauch ich keinen doc.

Mein XP ist up-to-date und mit dem Debian war ich ja auch zufrieden.

Nur seit dem letzten update läuft wine nicht mehr.

Im echten Leben benutz ich nur zwei Programme. Und beide laufen ausschliesslich mit XP.

Das eine ist ein 3D-Renderer, da lässt sich vielleicht eine Alternative finden.

Das zweite ist zwar OS, aber so heftig mit VisualStudio programmiert. Das schafft kein anderer Compiler.

Mittlerweile liegen hier 4 liveCD's rum. 

Das mit den RW's hat auch nicht so viel gebracht.

Nach dem dritten Mal überschreiben, war'n die hinüber und ich wusste auch nicht mehr, welche Version drauf ist. 

Entweder ist mein Brenner nicht ganz ok oder die RW's flattern.

Nu hab ich mir erstmal Grub umgebogen. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens schon mal vom .iso booten

-------------------

TextInstaller: Is ja easy. Partition anklicken, mountpoint einhängen, ja mit format

Als der installer mir jedoch erzählte <no free space on partition>, dacht ich mir schon, da ist was schief gelaufen. 

Weiss ja, was da passieren kann.

Nur noch die die C:\ war da. Alle anderen Partitionen weg, einfach <empty space>

Windows weg, 20 Gig Daten sowie sämtliche gesicherte Betriebssysteme. ( Ab heute kommen die auf die zweite Platte. )

Das hat mich so eiskalt erwischt, ...ich hab mich noch nicht mal geärgert.

Nach weiteren diversen Testläufen ist mir dann aufgefallen:

Wenn der die onBoard-Soundkarte nicht findet, sollte ich auf die Installation von Media-Playern verzichten.

Klar, dass das Ärger gibt.

Nächste CD: 

Hm, der erzählt mir jetzt: cannot find macro-utils. 

Da war noch einer, der hat aber ein anderes Packet nicht gefunden.

Mist, wieso sind die Packete nicht auf der CD ?

Probier ich mal den GUI-Installer.

Sieht schon besser aus. 

Nur ob jetzt xfm oder gdm mit xSession oder Gnome ? Irgendwann fingen dann beim googlen die Augen an zu tränen und schlauer bin ich immer noch nicht.

Immerhin beendet der GUI-Installer korrekt mit <Installation finished>.

Der nächste Text-Installer ( diesmal ohne <cannot find package> ) schmiert bei ca. 92% ab und ist einfach weg.

--------------

Boote ich mal:

Hm, der Textinstaller bringt mir zum einloggen 'ne Blume. Gut.

Mal sehen: Vielleicht bekomme ich ja die GraKa zum laufen. 

Weiss ja wie es geht: Konsole wechseln, init 3, setup starten, reboot.

ctrl-alt+F5:nix +F6:nix +F8:nix

Irgendwann war ich dann doch mal auf der Konsole. 

init 3 wird kommentarlos akzeptiert. Scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren.

Setup beschwert sich, xserver läuft noch.

----------------

Der GUI-Installer bleibt nach dem reboot auf der Konsole hängen.

( Soweit bin noch nicht. Da kann ich grad mal Mama.com sagen. )

Immerhin schaffe ich es schon mal hda6 zu mounten, sogar das ntfs, wenn auch nur ro

/ ist bei mir hda7.

Der Cursos blinkt jetzt schon 'ne Weile und weil ich mir nicht zu helfen weiss, reboote ich nochmal.

Vielleicht seh ich ja ein paar Fehlermeldungen.

Au, FATAL /system.map no such file or directory -> Hoffentlich ist das nicht so wichtig

Noch einer, error cannot create user teaser -> Da hab ich rausgefunden, beim User-Account müssen  /bin/bash und ${HOMEDIR} per Hand eingetragen werden

The xServer cannot recognize your mouse-> Ich hab eine standardPS/2 mit Kabel dran. Seltsam.

--------------------

Andererseits, jede 2.Post empfiehlt: Les dir die Anleitung zu emerge durch.

Na, dann woller wer mal:

So'n zügiges net-setup gibt <command not found>

pppoe-setup gibt <command not found>

Jetzt bin ich ein pfiffiges Kerlchen, dacht ich:

Sources geholt, selber kompiliert. gogui klappt nicht, aber go ( Wieso ist pppd nicht installiert ? Bäh. )

ifconfig eth0 up lohnt sich nicht. bin dynamisch-aDSL ( aber da hab ich noch was mit etc/conf.d rausgefunden )

Wie ich emerge dazu bringe offline die Packete von der CD nachzuinstallieren, hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden. Anscheinend funktioniert das gesamte emerge nur online.

Und falls ich jetzt die Foren nicht verwechselt hab, sollte mit rpm doch auch noch was möglich sein.

Fragt sich nur: Welche der halbzerschossenen Installationen benutzt ich dazu.

--------------------------

aus dem Forum:

... der Installer ist eh kacke ....

...ja, ich benutz auch lieber die liveCD und chroote dann ....

Hier hakt's bei mir grad mal. Was hab ich davon, auf eine leere Partition zu chrooten ? ( Hab ich heut abend noch was zu lesen  :Smile:  )

Hm, könnte ja auch die livecd einfach auf die hda7 kopieren.

/mnt/gentoo erstellen und stage3 auspacken

Ja, Portage. Einerseits soll Portage in /usr ausgepackt werden, der nächste sagt nach /mnt/gentoo/usr

Sicherheitshalber in beide ?

---------------------

Ich habe ein MSI P4N mit einem Intel D805-64, 2Gig Ram und eine nvidia 7600GT im PCIe-Slot sitzen

Vielleicht hab ich ja die falsche liveCD ?

AMD64 sollte laufen mit EMT-Kompatibilität

IA64 heisst wohl Itanium-Processor und nicht Intel-Architektur

Und wenn ich das alles geschafft hab, werd ich ja wohl noch so 'ne puselige 32-bit-dll, eitsch, das heisst bestimmt anders, nachinstallieren können.

Ich könnt ja auch noch mal ein paar Installationen machen und alles was so brauchbar erscheint in meinem persönlichen Ordner sichern. copy und paste kenn ich von schon von Windows. Damit komm ich auch schon ganz gut klar.

Uih, jetzt schwirrt mir aber der Kopf.

Ich glaub, ich brauch mal 'ne Runde Tux-Racer

Merkwürdigerweise starten --alle-- livecds fehlerfrei.Last edited by teaser on Fri Apr 20, 2007 5:52 pm; edited 11 times in total

----------

## Necoro

ohne alles gelesen zu haben: Wer den grafischen Installer benutzt ist (um es mal so zu sagen) schlicht und ergreifend selber schuld. Das Ding ist ne Käferkolonie...

/edit: Außerdem: Schreib deinen obigen Post bitte mal sachlich und besser formatiert ... vllt kann man dir denn auch helfen ...

----------

## nikaya

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> ohne alles gelesen zu haben: Wer den grafischen Installer benutzt ist (um es mal so zu sagen) schlicht und ergreifend selber schuld. Das Ding ist ne Käferkolonie...
> 
> 

 

FullAck ++

Tja,was soll ich sagen?Gentoo ist nunmal nicht wie andere Distris.Wer die manuelle Installation nicht hinbekommt wird auch später mit Gentoo so seine Probleme haben.Einfach das Handbuch öfter durchlesen (habe ich auch vorher gemacht) und auf sich wirken lassen.Wenn Du dann irgendwann mal Gentoo installiert hast bist Du schon um einiges schlauer.

Wenn Du aber jemand von dieser Klicki-Bunti-Fraktion bist,bei denen das BS das Denken übernehmen muß,ist Gentoo definitiv nicht das richtige für Dich.Sorry,ist nunmal so.Für solche gibt es genügend andere Distris.

----------

## schachti

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> ohne alles gelesen zu haben: Wer den grafischen Installer benutzt ist (um es mal so zu sagen) schlicht und ergreifend selber schuld. Das Ding ist ne Käferkolonie...
> 
> 

 

Das sehe ich genauso - und viele der Regulars hier im deutschen Teil der Foren auch. Das Problem: Woher soll das jemand wissen, der gerade mit gentoo anfängt? Natürlich surft man vorher nicht mal 2 Tage durch die Foren und liest sich sowas durch.

----------

## nikaya

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  Das Problem: Woher soll das jemand wissen, der gerade mit gentoo anfängt? Natürlich surft man vorher nicht mal 2 Tage durch die Foren und liest sich sowas durch.

 

Ich finde der GUI-Installer ist ein großer Fehler der Devs,selbst wenn er eines fernen Tages mal wunderbar funktionieren sollte.Was nützt mir so ein schönes GUI-Tool wenn der User danach nicht auch sowas zur Systemkonfiguration vorfindet?

----------

## think4urs11

auch wenn der Sinn des OT nicht leicht ersichtlich ist - die 'Güte' des Gentoo-Installers ist es sicher nicht  (und das diese unterirdisch sein muß was man so liest, ich konnte mir einen Test bisher verkneifen)

@teaser:

Du solltest dir wirklich angewöhnen klar und strukturiert zu schreiben. So werden sich nur wenige finden die dir helfen können (oder wollen).

Den besten Rat den man dir aktuell geben kann ist - *vergiß* den Installer (ist nur in deinem Interesse), lies dir das Handbuch genau durch und installiere nach der manuellen Methode.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *teaser wrote:*   

> von gentoo.
> 
> Wieso ist es ( für mich ) eigentlich so schwierig, das Ding auf Platte zu bringen ?

 

Woher sollen wir wissen welche Defizite du hast? Das kannst nur du dir selber beantworten  :Smile:  (Und irgend ein Defizit hast du, auch wenn es NUR das strukturierte Vorgehen an ein Problem sein sollte.)

 *teaser wrote:*   

> Gleich die 3. Zeile im Tutorial empfiehlt, lesen sie während der Installation die Anleitung.

 

Dann mach das...

 *teaser wrote:*   

> Ein Stück weiter, ....benutzen Sie den Text-Installer.

 

Dann mach das...

 *teaser wrote:*   

> Für so'n KrimsKrams, wie Festplatte vorbereiten und sowas, brauch ich keinen doc.

 

Wenn du meinst...

 *teaser wrote:*   

> Mein XP ist up-to-date und mit dem Debian war ich ja auch zufrieden.

 

Warum wechselst du dann zu Gentoo?

 *teaser wrote:*   

> Nur seit dem letzten update läuft wine nicht mehr.

 

Siehst du, unstrukturiertes Arbeiten...

Oder kaufst du auch gleich ein neues Auto wenn dir beim nächsten Tanken auffällt, dass der Oelstand plötzlich ziemlich tief ist? Nein. Also warum nervst du dann nicht einfach die Leute in den Debian Foren mit deinem Wine Problem oder noch besser, machst bezüglich Wine einfach einen downgrade?

 *teaser wrote:*   

> Das eine ist ein 3D-Renderer, da lässt sich vielleicht eine Alternative finden.

 

Dann mach das!

 *Quote:*   

> TextInstaller: Is ja easy. Partition anklicken, mountpoint einhängen, ja mit format
> 
> Als der installer mir jedoch erzählte <no free space on partition>, dacht ich mir schon, da ist was schief gelaufen. 
> 
> Weiss ja, was da passieren kann.
> ...

 

Naja, zuerst grosse Reden schwingen, dass das Festplatten vorbereiten nur "Kirmskrams" ist und du keine Doc brauchst, aber dann voll in die Wand rennen. Nun, hier hat niemand Mitleid mit dir. Du musst einfach einsehen, dass du dich diesbezüglich wohl einfach überschätzt hast und es darum in die Hosen gegangen ist!

Alles in allem gebe ich dir einen Rat. Vergiss Gentoo vorübergehend einfach einmal und konzentriere dich auf das was funktioniert (bisher anscheinend Debian). Denn wegen eines plötzlich nicht mehr funktionierenden Paketes zu Gentoo zu wechseln ist in etwa genau so blöd wie wenn du wegen eines Platten einfach ein neues Auto kaufst.

Du bist einfach noch nicht reif für Gentoo...

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## Necoro

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Du bist einfach noch nicht reif für Gentoo...
> 
> Just my 2 Cents
> 
> STiGMaTa

 

*auf 5 cent erhöh*

Und hinterher werden die Gentooer wieder von allen als "elitär" beschimpft ... *lach* 

----------

## nikaya

@teaser

verstehe das hier bitte nicht als Anmache.Gentoo ist erstmal Eigeninitiative und die Dokus sind kein Selbstzweck sondern dazu da gelesen und verstanden zu werden.Grundkenntnisse in Bash und Linux allgemein sind nicht von Nachteil.Kenntniss des Installationshandbuches ist Pflicht.

Wenn Du bereit bist Dich intensiv einzuarbeiten und kompilieren von Software nicht allzu sehr nervt wirst Du viel über Linux lernen.

----------

## Marlo

 *teaser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hat mich so eiskalt erwischt, ...ich hab mich noch nicht mal geärgert.
> 
> 

 

Gut, dann bist du hier richtig.

 *teaser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...ja, ich benutz auch lieber die liveCD und chroote dann ....
> 
> 

 

... aber nicht wieder /bin/bash vergessen!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 *teaser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uih, jetzt schwirrt mir aber der Kopf.
> 
> 

 

Warte nur ein Weilchen, das ist erst der Anfang.

 *teaser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merkwürdigerweise starten --alle-- livecds fehlerfrei.
> 
> 

 

Diese hier auch.  Sabayon  bringt all das mit was du suchst. Als LiveCD installierbar, schönes beryl eye-candy und, und, und.

Die Gentooianer wollen sich ja nicht nachsagen lassen, dass es sowas was du wünscht nicht gibt. Allerdings wurde in einem anderen thread mal geäußert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Please don't use the GUI Installer, because if you do the manual way, you will understand what you are doing and it will be more useful for you in the future 

 

Und ein Kenner Italiens schrieb dazu:

 *Quote:*   

> If you've never used gentoo before, don't let your first experience of it be sabayon. Use the normal install method for gentoo, the gui installer is still a work in progress. As for the kernel portion of it, in the next release it will have a manual kernel config option.

 

Bevor ich 10 Cent verwette sage ich nur: Mach was daraus!

Ma

----------

## tuxianer

@Marlo 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Bevor ich 10 Cent verwette sage ich nur:
> 
> 

 

Ich nehme mal an du bist damit nicht mit gegangen, falls doch so gehe ich mit auf 15 Cent.

Solltest du nicht mit gegangen sein nehme ich die 10 Cent und erhöhe darauf.

MfG  :Wink:  Nichts für un gut john.doe hat schon recht, es ist keine Anmache oder ähnliches..

----------

## Marlo

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> MfG  Nichts für un gut john.doe hat schon recht, es ist keine Anmache oder ähnliches..

 

Davon geht wohl keiner hier aus!

Übrigens gibt es sogar schon sowas wie  Lehrfilme für Gentoo.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Finswimmer

Schreib uns doch einfach mal, was du machst.

Aber ORDENTLICH und STRUKTURIERT.

Also von vorne bis hinten:

Wie ist deine Hardware?

Welche CD nutzt du?

Klappt das Partitionieren.

Wenn du dann eine Frage bekommst, schaust du im Handbuch, suchst du unter Google, dann hier im Forum über die Suchfunktion, danach nochmal selbst überlegen, danach "darfst" du uns Fragen.

Wie gesagt: viel Eigeninitiative!

Ein besonderer Tipp: Lies GANZ GENAU die Fehlermeldungen.

Das hätte mir damals eine Menge an Arbeit erspart.

Ansonsten:

Willkommen im Forum!

Tobi

----------

## teaser

Danke der Nachfrage. Ja, alles wieder im grünen Bereich.

 *Quote:*   

> STiGMaTa_ch hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Du bist einfach noch nicht reif für Gentoo... 

 

Das stört mich nicht.

Ich habe nie behauptet:

- jetzt nur noch gentoo einzusetzen und alle anderen Betriebssysteme von der Festplatte zu verbannen

- in der Lage zu sein gentoo zu administrieren, zu pflegen und zu warten oder synchron zu halten

- nur installieren und sehen was passiert

Learning by doing.

Ich hab sowieso die dunkle Vorahnung, daß mir nach dem ersten erfolgreichen emerge das System rettunglos abschmiert.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   teaser hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Nur seit dem letzten update läuft wine nicht mehr. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   STiGMaTa_ch hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> ...

 

Hm, andererseits ?

Hast Du's drauf ?

Könnntest Du mir eine akzeptable Lösung anbieten, eine komplette Distro||i downzugraden, die Du nicht kennst

Du kriegst von mir einen Xtra-grossen Orden, mit drei Bommeln unten dran und wirst sofort in den Ninja-Master-Himmel befördert.

 *Quote:*   

> Finswimmer hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Also von vorne bis hinten:
> 
> Wie ist deine Hardware?
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> teaser hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Ich habe ein MSI P4N mit einem Intel D805-64, 2Gig Ram und eine nvidia 7600GT im PCIe-Slot sitzen 

 Last edited by teaser on Mon Apr 09, 2007 8:49 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Necoro

also ich weiß nicht ... ich habe nach diesem Post immer noch keinen Schimmer, was nun eigentlich deine Frage ist

----------

## teaser

 *Quote:*   

> Necoro hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> ...ohne alles gelesen zu haben:

 

no comment.

----------

## musv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> ich habe nach diesem Post immer noch keinen Schimmer, was nun eigentlich deine Frage ist

 

Er scheint nach allen Regeln der Kunst an der Gentoo-Installation gescheitert zu sein.

 *teaser wrote:*   

> Windows weg, 20 Gig Daten sowie sämtliche gesicherte Betriebssysteme. ( Ab heute kommen die auf die zweite Platte. )

 

Siehste, jetzt hast du schon Deine erste Sache gelernt. Der Gentoo-Lerneffekt tritt eben schneller ein als das die meisten denken.

Ok, dann versuch ich auch mal:

Frage: Hast du noch Dein lauffähiges Ubuntu?

Wenn ja, dann kannst du mal folgendes versuchen:

1. stage3-Archiv herunterladen, Mirrors gibt's hier: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

2. Portage-Snapshot runterladen, gibt's ebenfalls unter dem Link

3. Im Ubuntu legst du Dir per cfdisk eine Partition an, wo das Gentoo drauf soll. (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4)

4. Dann legst du einen Ordner /mnt/gentoo an. Dort mountest du wie unter obigen Link angegeben die Gentoopartition rein.

5. Im /mnt/gentoo das stage3-Archiv und den Portage-Snapshot entpacken.

6. mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

7. mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

8. chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

9. Wie im Handbuch erklärt fortfahren.

Ohne Garantie, daß ich irgendwas vergessen hab. Vergiß jegliche Art von Installer. Gentoo installiert man am besten und einfachsten in der Konsole. Viel Glück, daß es diesmal klappt.

----------

## Necoro

 *teaser wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Necoro hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> ...ohne alles gelesen zu haben: 
> 
> no comment.

 

das bezog sich auf die Zeit, als ich den ersten Post geschrieben hat ... hat sich inzwischen geändert ... nur gelesen != einen Sinn erkannt

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *teaser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm, andererseits ?
> 
> Hast Du's drauf ?
> ...

 

Das hättest du dir sparen können, bzw. man hätte das auch freundlicher schreiben können. 

Man muss nicht dir ganze Distro downgraden, wenn es sich nur um ein Paket handelt.

 *teaser wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Also von vorne bis hinten:
> ...

 

Es gibt Leute, die nicht immer alles aus so einer sinnvollen Aussage herausziehen können. Vor allem bei deinem unstrukturierten Post gehen solche Informationen leicht unter.

Nun aber zu dem Problem, wie andere bereits sagten: Lies die Doku von vorn bis hinten. Egal ob du weist, was du im Bereich Partitionieren gemacht werden muss oder nicht. Anscheinend hast du es ja nicht richtig gewusst, sonst wären 20GB Daten nicht weg. Wenn du nachdem du 1:1 mit Hilfe der Doku dein System installiert hast und es funktioniert nicht, dann solltest du dich hier nochmal melden.

MfG. Stefan

EDIT: PS, die Leute hier sind mit die kompetentesten im Bereich Linux die ich je "gesehen" habe. Denk darüber nach, bevor du nochmal so unfreundlich reagierst.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *teaser wrote:*   

> Hm, andererseits ?
> 
> Hast Du's drauf ?
> 
> Könnntest Du mir eine akzeptable Lösung anbieten, eine komplette Distro||i downzugraden, die Du nicht kennst
> ...

 

1.) Warum zum Geier willst du eine ganze Distribution downgraden wenn du nur ein Paket darin in einer älteren Version haben willst?

2.) Her mit dem Orden   :Twisted Evil:  !

http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.de.html#s-pin

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Quote:*   

> Hm, andererseits ?
> 
> Hast Du's drauf ?
> 
> Könnntest Du mir eine akzeptable Lösung anbieten, eine komplette Distro||i downzugraden, die Du nicht kennst
> ...

 

Meine Meinung dazu: Ja, er hat es drauf.

Weitere Meinung dazu: Personen, die dir helfen wollen, werden durch solche Aussagen nicht motiviert, es weiterhin zu tun.

----------

## Finswimmer

Fang doch einfach mal ganz von vorne an mit dem Posten hier.

Schreib, was los ist. Und bezieh dich nicht auf deinen 1.Post.

Wenn du Gentoo installieren willst, was interessiert uns dann Windows Ubuntu oder deine Freundin  :Wink: 

In dem Sinne war auch mein voriger Post zu sehen, nämlich dass du alle Informationen schön bündelst, damit wir dir auch gut helfen können.

Bitte bezieh dich auch immer auf die Doku, befolge sie genau, damit wir wissen, wo du gerade steckst.

Ansonsten kannst du schonmal so anfangen, wie musv geschrieben hat.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wenn du Gentoo installieren willst, was interessiert uns dann Windows Ubuntu oder deine Freundin ;)Tobi

 

Hm, schau dir die Freundin doch erst mal an, bevor du sowas sagtst   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Wenn du Gentoo installieren willst, was interessiert uns dann Windows Ubuntu oder deine Freundin ;)Tobi 
> 
> Hm, schau dir die Freundin doch erst mal an, bevor du sowas sagtst  

 

Lern meine kennen, und du weißt, warum es mich nicht interessiert  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Wenn du Gentoo installieren willst, was interessiert uns dann Windows Ubuntu oder deine Freundin ;)Tobi 
> 
> Hm, schau dir die Freundin doch erst mal an, bevor du sowas sagtst   
> 
> Lern meine kennen, und du weißt, warum es mich nicht interessiert 
> ...

 

Ich nehme das Angebot an, es war deine freie Entscheidung, grins.... Ich bin zur Zeit solo.

----------

## l3u

Ich bin trotzdem dafür ein Subforum namens "Neu bei Gentoo / Start-Probleme" einzuführen ...

----------

## Finswimmer

Theoretisch gibts das ja schon, aber nur auf Englisch...

Ich wär so oder so dafür das ganze deutsche Forum auszubauen.

Wir haben mehr als doppelt soviele Topics wie die anderen Sprachen (außer Englisch).

Tobi

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Das mit dem Wine Downgrade kann schon schwierig werden wenn die abhängigkeiten im Ar*** sind. Ist nicht alles so schön wie bei Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

@teaser

Hast du denn mittlerweile die Doku gelesen ?

Eine kleine Einstiegshilfe:

CD booten, wenn du unter Gnome angemeldet bist kannst du erst mal mit hilfe des Konfigurationseditors das Tastaturlayout auf Deutsch einstellen. Danach gehst du in die Konsole und gibst sudo su ein, jetzt hast du root zugriff.

Danach startest du cfdisk und richtest deine Partitionen ein (Deine Platte ist ja jetzt fast leer, also richtest du eine Datenpartition ein [Die du als Typ NTFS angibst und später unter Windows formatierst, da ich denke du willst eine Partition für Daten unter Windows haben], danach richtest du noch eine /boot (ca. 128 MB) eine /home (ca. 5-10 gig) und eine / (Größe bleibt dir überlassen, aber mid. 5-10 Gig) Partition ein)

Danach formatierst du die /boot Partition mit mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdaX (/dev/sdaX)

Die anderen Partitionen kannst du mithilfe von mkfs.ext3 mit ext3, mit mkreiserfs auf reiserfs, mit mkfs.xfs nach xfs, usw. formatieren.

Dann mountest du die Partitionen unter /mnt/gentoo (Du musst natürlich auf der / Partition ein /boot und ein /home Verzeichnis einrichten, also wäre die Befehlsfolge:

/dev/hda6 = /boot

/dev/hda7 = /

/dev/hda8 = /home

mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo{home,boot}

mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/gentoo/home

Jetzt kannst du bequem den Browser öffnen (lass die Konsole offen) und dir von www.gentoo.org unter mirrors ein stage3 archiv für deinen PC runterladen, denk dran du bist als normaler user angemeldet und hast somit keinen Zugriff auf alle Verzeichnisse, am besten speicherst du es auf der livecd unter /home/gentoo.

Nachdem das alles gut gegangen ist gehst du wieder in die Konsole und tippst dort "tar -xvpjf /home/gentoo/stage3* -C /mnt/gentoo

Jetzt hast du dein Basissystem installiert und musst es nur noch chrooten, mit dem Befehl:

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

Jetzt bist du im Gentoo System drin, das erste was du tun solltest wäre ein emerge --sync, danach solltest du die /etc/make.conf anpassen, mit passwd ein rootpasswort vergeben, usw.

Das Praktische ist, du kannst im Browser das Gentoo Handbuch aufrufen und schritt für schritt, die manuelle Installation durchführen, was eigentlich ganz einfach ist, das einzige was man wissen muss sind die Befehle, und von Vorteil ist auch wenn man weiß wofür sie gut sind.

Naja, hoffe ich konnte dir ein paar nützliche Hinweise geben und dich zu einer manuellen Installation motivieren, es ist wirklich nicht allzu schwer.

CoS24

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ja, da muß man dann nichts mehr sagen...  :Cool: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Ja, da muß man dann nichts mehr sagen... 

 

Doch! Bitte erst die richtigen Laufwerks-Buchstaben/-Zahlen ein/ersetzen!

(Man weiß ja nie!)

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Da gibt es ein Sprichwort: Und der Rest ist Schweigen.

Vor soviel Blödheit und Ignoranz kapituliert man einfach.

----------

## Hotzenplotz

@Child_of_Sun_24

Deine Beschreibung ist echt ganz grosse Klasse, vielen Dank.

----------

## teaser

'tschuldigung.

Erstens warn Feiertage und downloaden/installieren mußte ich die Sabayon-DVD ja auch noch.

Der Browser ist mehrmals eingeschlafen, resume ging auch nicht und einen passenden Download-Manager hab ich grad nicht.

Mit bittorrent hat's dann geklappt.Last edited by teaser on Tue Apr 17, 2007 9:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *teaser wrote:*   

> 'tschuldigung.
> 
> Erstens war Ostern und downloaden/installieren mußte ich die Sabayon-DVD ja auch noch.
> 
> Der Browser ist mehrmals eingeschlafen, resume ging auch nicht und einen passenden Download-Manager hab ich grad nicht.
> ...

 

Häh? Sabayon? Bitte nicht.

----------

## teaser

Was ist das Problem damit ?

War das nicht eine Empfehlung des Forums ?

Ich habe ehrlich, keinen blassen Dunst von Linux.

Sollte ich nicht erstmal das lernen ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *teaser wrote:*   

> Was ist das Problem damit ?
> 
> War das nicht eine Empfehlung des Forums ?
> 
> Ich habe ehrlich, keinen blassen Dunst von Linux.
> ...

 

Also nach meinen zugegeben sehr kurzen Erfahrungen ist Sabyon das übelste Linux, was mir je untergekommen ist. Ganz einfach, Gentoo ist eine Distribution für Leute die schon Erfahrung mit Linux haben. Ubuntu ist da wesentlich besser geeignet, vor allem, weil es da eine sehr gute Community gibt.

----------

## teaser

(win)buntu ? Niemals.

Dann könnte ich ja gleich click&buy,bye nehmen.

Da würd ich mich ja noch lieber von anaconda erwürgen lassen.

Ich werde mir mit dem "übelsten Linux" erstmal die Grundlagen erarbeiten.

Ansonsten sind mir die ganzen Distros viel zu aufgeblasen.

----------

## l3u

Keine Ahnung --> Ubuntu

Ahnung --> Gentoo

Winbuntu? Nie! --> "Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie Autofahren geht, aber ich will erstmal ein Formel-1-Rennauto fahren, um es zu lernen!"

Ich hab auch mal mit SuSE angefangen ...

----------

## teaser

Nö.

Ich hab was viel besseres.

Ich hab das so gemacht, wie ich gesagt hab.

Mitten auf dem Desktop liegt eine Virtuelle Maschine.

Zufällig kann ich mit sowas umgehen.

Da kann ich das nochmal ganz in Ruhe üben.

Und diesmal ohne SuperGAU.

Und ohne Ahnung von gentoo !

wegen dem wine-problem/distro downgraden: Thema geschlossen.Last edited by teaser on Tue Apr 17, 2007 9:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nikaya

Meine Gefühle für Sabayon sind auch eher gemischt.Klar,ist eine schnelle Möglichkeit ein gentoo-basiertes Linux auf die Platte zu bekommen.

Aber das ist auch (für Anfänger) der einzige Vorteil.Es ist imho eine wirkliche üble Mixtur.Die Liste an Einträgen in package.mask/unmask/use ist ellenlang mit Änderungen aus Gründen die wohl nur die Entwickler genau wissen.Einige Pakete sind anscheinend mit "--nodeps" kompiliert um es der Aktualität willen irgendwie ans laufen zu bekommen.Ein world-update ist nahezu unmöglich,wie die Entwickler selber zugeben,oder nur mit sehr viel Erfahrung zu schaffen.Und dann kann ich mir lieber gleich ein Gentoo nach meinen Bedürfnissen bauen.Aus Sicht der Systempflege ist Sabayon eine einzige Katastrophe.

Im englischen Forum gab es auch eine etwas längere Diskussion darüber.Sabayon Probleme sollten in ihrem eigenen Forum diskutiert werden,es gibt da auch eine deutsche Sektion.

Dort tauchen auch immer wieder die Probleme dieser Distri auf:Das potentielle Zielpublikum ist der etwas unerfahrenere Linuxuser.Er bekommt ein fertig konfiguriertes super-eye-candy Linux,ist danach aber oft mit der anschließenden Systempflege hoffnungslos überfordert.

Also teaser,installiere Dir ruhig Sabayon.Schaue Dich etwas um,spiele damit.Stelle Fragen am besten im dortigen Forum denn hier kennt sich kaum einer damit aus.Und wenn Du Fragen in diesem Forum stellst sei bitte so fair und erwähne dass Du Sabayon nutzt.Viele allgemeingültige Fragen können auch hier beantwortet werden.Aber Compile-error oder dergleichen sollten am besten erst in deren Forum erörtert werden.

Und denke bitte nicht ich/wir wären zu elitär,aber Gentoo ist so schon komplex genug.

----------

## teaser

chrooten klappt jetzt. pppoe-Verbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.

Ansonsten kann ich jetzt nach Handbuch vorgehen.

Child_of_Sun_24: Danke.

 *Quote:*   

> Klaus Meier hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Also nach meinen zugegeben sehr kurzen Erfahrungen ist Sabyon das übelste Linux, was mir je untergekommen ist.

 

Von kleinen ekligen Krabbeltierchen hab ich erstmal genug.

Ausserdem hab ich keinen Beamer sondern nur einen 17-Zoller. ne Auflösung von 1600

Werde ich heute morgen auf Belgisch begrüsst.

Beinahe hätte ich auf den Reset-Knopf drücken müssen.

 *Quote:*   

> libby hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> "Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie Autofahren geht, aber ich will erstmal ein Formel-1-Rennauto fahren, um es zu lernen!" 

 

Schaun mer mal in den Führerschein. 

Hm, ne...

Von Formel-1-Rennauto steht hier nichts.

Das hier, das darf ich fahren.Last edited by teaser on Sat Apr 14, 2007 12:49 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## dakjo

/me möchte endlich eine Threadersteller Blackliste für das Forum hier, damit ich mir solchen mist nicht zweimal angucken muß.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Von kleinen ekligen Krabbeltierchen hab ich erstmal genug.
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich keinen Beamer sondern nur einen 17-Zoller. ne Auflösung von 1600
> 
> Werde ich heute morgen auf Belgisch begrüsst.
> ...

 

Was?

*hilflos verwirrt*

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> /me möchte endlich eine Threadersteller Blackliste für das Forum hier, damit ich mir solchen mist nicht zweimal angucken muß.

 

Für Heise gibt es Trollex, vielleicht kann man das anpassen...

http://www.potschi.de/trollex/trollexinstall.html

----------

## think4urs11

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> /me möchte endlich eine Threadersteller Blackliste für das Forum hier, damit ich mir solchen mist nicht zweimal angucken muß.

 

Es gibt/gab da mal phpBB User Hide - es müßte wohl nur ein wenig für FF2 angepaßt werden nehme ich an.

----------

## Marlo

 *teaser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Ansonsten kann ich jetzt nach Handbuch vorgehen...
> 
> 

 

Na also!

Ein Indianerherz kennt keinen Schmerz. Oder?

Und lass dich nicht durch die Androhung einer Blacklist abschütteln.

Wenn Fragen auftauchen, kannste mich gerne über PM anpingen .

Grüße

Marlo

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ach ja, das Video war schon cool.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Ach ja, das Video war schon cool.
> 
> 

 

Danke. Und ich find deinen roten Knollen-Dings im Gesicht auch echt süß.

Besuch mich mal!  :Razz: 

Ma

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Kein Problem, hatte im Anfang auch so meine Probleme  :Smile:  Habe mehrere Wochen gebraucht bis ich ne vernünftige Installation hatte (Hatte auch net viel Zeit wegen der Ausbildung).

Das Video ist echt klasse, n Tracktor mit 263 km/h LOL  :Very Happy: 

CoS24

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Ach ja, das Video war schon cool.
> 
>  8) 
> 
> Danke. Und ich find deinen roten Knollen-Dings im Gesicht auch echt süß.
> ...

 

Biker kommt aus der Sendung Muppet Show.

Er ist der Assistent von Dr. Morgentau Busenbrenner. Er muß immer bei dessen Experimenten als Versuchskaninchen herhalten.

----------

## teaser

Das gibt's nicht.

Grub faengt tatsächlich an, die ersten Module zu laden.

Und ne neue Fehlermeldung hab ich auch kennengelernt: kernel panic

-----------------

 *Quote:*   

> john.doe hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Wenn Du aber jemand bist, bei dem das OS das Denken uebernehmen muss...

 

Nicht wirklich. Aber ich kann in http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace programmieren. ( Kleiner Scherz, kann ich natürlich nicht )

Aber ich versuche solche <Tücken-der-Technik> zu meiden. Falls immer möglich, suche ich mir was, um es <machen-zu-lassen>.

Und ja, ich benutze gerne die Maus. 

------------

Bei meinem Projekt habe ich mich schon drei Wochen nicht mehr blicken lassen.

Die werden mich auch schon vermissen. 

( Ist zwar auch nur ne Einbildung; mehr Bildung hab ich aber nicht. )

Thema ist geloest.

------------------------------

Hier nochmal meine Hardware. Diesmal ordentlich und strukturiert

Mainboard: MSI P4N SLI XE Rev1.0 , ATX 500 Watt 

Bios: AMI, updated to V1.3 092106, SLI-Mode disabled (mit APIC-BIOS-Bug)

Prozessor: Intel D805-64 Dualcore-2667 @3440

Grafikkarte: nVidia 7600GT PCI-Express 16x

Ram: 2x 1024 MB eXXtreme Memory, Dualmode

Sound: onboard, HDD 8.1

eth0: onboard, MCP51

Router: ---

Floppy: ---

1.Festplatte: Maxtor 250 Gig ( alles EIDE )

2.Festplatte: Sygate 160 Gig

CD/RW: LiteOn, 48x24x48

DVD/RW: LG, 16x

Drucker: USB, Lexmark X2250

-------------------------------------------

@Think4UrS11: Mit den Bommeln bin ich nicht nur ins Fettnaepchen getreten. 

Da bin ich wohl kopfueber reingefallen. 

Als ich das bemerkte, wars auch schon zitiert. 

Und ich weiss nicht, ob ein riesengrosses *entschuldigung* oder ein ganz,ganz kleines   :Embarassed:   besser angebracht waer.Last edited by teaser on Fri Apr 20, 2007 6:35 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *teaser wrote:*   

> Und ich weiss nicht, ob ein riesengrosses *entschuldigung* oder ein ganz,ganz kleines  . besser angebracht waer.

 

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, auch die allergrößten Gurus die du hier in den Foren finden wirst.

Lies dir einfach nochmal die diversen guten Vorschläge der anderen hier im Thread durch was man am besten wie wann und in welcher Form postet, schau dir andere Threads an und wie dort die Informationen aufbereitet sind - und dementsprechend die Antworten 'gut' sein dürften...

Probier die diversen Knöpfe beim Posten aus (speziell Quote + Code) und nutze auch ausgiebig den Vorschauknopf _bevor_ du etwas abschickst.

Und nie die wichtigsten Regeln vergessen:

a) Google is your friend

b) Die Suchfunktion (mag schrottig sein aber mir hat sie eigentlich immer genügt) hilft eigentlich bei fast jedem Problem

c) lerne, lerne, lerne

d) denke erst, schreibe dann

e) lies es nochmal und korrigiere wo nötig die Form/Sprache/Inhalt das es (von oben nach unten gelesen) für jemand anders einen vollständigen Sinn ergibt

f) poste es

So und jetzt noch 10 Minuten in die Ecke, Gesicht zur Wand und schäm dich ordentlich dann ists gut, Schwamm drüber  :Wink: 

----------

## teaser

Puhh....

Der,die,das kernel panic ist wieder weg.

Ich komm mir vor wie der letzte Anfaenger.

Ich koennte heulen.

----------------------

Das Thema ist zwar schon auf geloest gesetzt, doch am liebsten wuerde ich davor noch ein

*WARNUNG* setzen. (gross, rot, fett und mit Hupe) 

und ganz oben ins deutsche Forum pappen.

Vielleicht schaut ja noch mal jemand vorbei und will sich gentoo < Nur-mal-angucken > oder hat 

vielleicht wie ich, nur ein ganz kleines Problem mit einem ganz kleinen Programm.

Aber erstens kann ich das nicht und zweitens 

Das trau ich mich nicht.    :Embarassed: 

Ich bin der letzte Anfaenger.

=====================

=====================

[ Offtopic:

 *Quote:*   

> Just my 2 Cents
> 
> STiGMaTa
> 
> Necoro:
> ...

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  Alles meine    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  ]

----------

